# Shelby no nose !!



## militarymonark (Nov 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GAMBLES-HIAWATHA-BICYCLE-/190461911445?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c586a2195


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell from the poor photos but I don't believe this is a No-Nose. I think it is a '38/9 Standard Streamline Model 42. This was the model below the Standard Airflo models. A No-nose is a Model 52. There are several differences including the tank, chainguard, fender braces (curved on the Airflos), and the flat rear rack vice the skirted on the Airflo. Attached is a pic of my No-Nose for comparison. v/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 13, 2010)

yah I guess your right about, I was just going off the tank BUT STILL!!


----------

